# where will i find....



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

ive been looking for some small hair straightners, my mum wants some she has short fine hair and my ghd's are too big and get too hot i think they will fry her hair.

guys too i know of you use straightners well not extreme or bodyworks for that matter.

xxx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Betty, I'll put up a picture of me with long hair just to shut you up!


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Better wipe the cobwebs of the photo first extreme!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If I were part of an ethnic minority I would cry "victimisation!" but as one of the follically disadvantaged I'm expectedto accept being the butt of all you hairy peoples jokes!

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Extreme. said:


> If I were part of an ethnic minority I would cry "victimisation!" but as one of the follically disadvantaged I'm expectedto accept being the butt of all you hairy peoples jokes!
> 
> www.extremenutrition.co.uk


since when was ginger and scottish not an ethnic minority????? lol

your kind usually get rotten tomatoes chucked at you when you come to the toon..... unless its a celtic match... in which case theres kind of an eerie quiet around teh place whilst the local toon charvas are sharpening their razor blades!! (with their teeth) lol

considering in reality im a ginger yorkshireman im going to shut my gob now!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

i'll let you into a little secret shane used to have long blond (strawberry blond) hair, permed as well i might add.

dougie its a good job you have big enough shoulders to take the stick.

xxx


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

women tell lies. that's all i'll say.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

:lol: nothing wrong with strawberry blonde hair :lol:

i prefer golden tho


----------



## slimjim1466867928 (Sep 14, 2006)

... what's up with you guys??....

sounds like you've joined the Bob Paris fan club... :shock:

"..ummmmm, my hair is blonde and i'm a gemini, i like working out in the gym with big boys...... so, what moisturiser do you use?" :wink:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL e45 cream.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I used to have the James Hetfield look (for the ignorant uneducated among us he sings with Metallica, the greatest metal band ever), long wavy and honey blonde. I finished the look with the customary black everything but managed not to look like his twin due to my extra waistline girth in those days.

Funny how things come back in time............not the hair, the waistline!

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------

